
AWS Blip? - edoceo
Just had a few AWS issues, ELB; US-EAST - affecting more than one of my consulting clients.  Anyone seeing this?
======
ranrub
I had ELB issues all week - might be related to a change in their scaling
policies.

------
chippy
Maybe, twitter seems to be in trouble also

